# Flounder OC Report



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

Local boys from the Talbot Street Pier in OC, went on a fun trip and limited out on flounders in 3hrs. The biggest was just shy of 23inches.

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i20.tinypic.com/ekrur7.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

left-right
Steve of the Happy Hooker, Dean of the Angler, and Chris of the Angler


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

uh, ok. And you are? advertising for the Talbot Street Pier?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Come now Husky . . . let's be nice 

Welcome to the board guys. Don't let Husky's lack of social grace not post any more pictures of delicious fish. Nice catch . . . so what the deal is . . . bait? Tides? Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

Husky, these fish were caught on my private boat, not on one of the charters...i was just posting a pic of a nice catch...sorry


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Great Haul*

What is the size reg on Flounder in MD ?

P-Town


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

15 1/2 inches for flounder


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Angler2184 said:


> Husky, these fish were caught on my private boat, not on one of the charters...i was just posting a pic of a nice catch...sorry


Give us a break with this crap, nobody here is stupid; I'm sure it was purely coincidental that your captioned your picture with the names of your boats included. I think you'll find that spamming this site is... ahem... counterproductive. We tend to hold grudges around here; hell it's four or five years later and we still aren't fishing North Beach as a result of a grudge against an entity that screwed members of this community.

I guarantee that you're losing customers with these posts, not gaining them.


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't think my boss would let me take the big boat 20+miles offshore with two friends to go out on a fun trip....i know what boat i was on regardless of your comments....i thought a limit of flounders was a good catch, but i guess not good enough.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

that is a nice catch. Nice to see a bunch of young guys having fun catching fish. Just seems like advertising the way it was written. Not real personable. 

Welcome to the board. If you hang around a while, you'll learn I am one of the resident smart alecs and like to stir the pot.:redface:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Welcome to the board. If you hang around a while, you'll learn I am one of the resident smart alecs and like to stir the pot.:redface:


Husky, you causing trouble!!!! 

Angler2184, welcome to the board and thanks for the report. Hope you stay around. Not everyone is as friendly as Husky...


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Genghis apparently some people here are stupid. These guys fish for a living and when they are not working they fish for fun. I have yet to see a post by Angler2184 about one of the many commercial trips he has been on. He goes on a trip with some friends and posts the results and some here get bent out of shape. I dont know about you but I would rather have more posts from people like him who fish for a living and also for fun. They know more about the current fishing conditions than 99% of the people on P&S. Angler2184 keep up the posts and good job on the catch. 

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

John,
So, are you calling Ghengis stupid? If so, why don't you just come out and say it?

Here's my problem with your post John - I'm still not sure the original post wasn't spam. Let's see, it's the first post and it includes the name of the pier, the names of the boats each guy works for, and absolutely no useful information to anyone who might want to go after some flounder for themselves. So, the post is either simply someone getting on and bragging or it is SPAM. Guess we'll never know.

One thing is for sure, if it is SPAM, I guess you are the stupid one! 

Oh, and this thread should be moved to the Boater's Board.:spam:


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have to agree with what Husky is saying - a good fishing report tells what, where and how... sometimes its acceptable to leave out exactly where but the thing is, he was on a boat. This is *PIER*and*SURF*.com.

Theoretically, if you're on this board, you don't fish from a boat... so whats the point in telling us about all the great catches a few guys who work on a headboat can go find when they take out their own boats - probably to the same wrecks their bosses go to?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

No need for personal attacks here. John you don't see any of the advertisements because they have been removed by the mods. 

Down Husky down!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks fishbait, I guess that makes me the stupid one. I hate it when that happens. As to it not being a report, I have to disagree. If I hear fish are being caught thats all the info I need to get out there and try myself. If specifics are not given you can usually find the general info to get on the fish from other sources such as local tackle shops, or other discussion boards. I dont expect people to give the exact specifics of the location, bait, tide etc. It is fishing, more than one technique, bait, location etc. will work. thats what makes it exciting.

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

huh? So you need to see a picture of fish or hear that someone went fishing and caught fish in order to go try yourself? The fact that Angler2184 caught flounder on Monday at 11 AM with a incoming tide (made up scenario) doesn't really mean much by the time you read the report. The tide and fishing conditions have changed by then. Just go fishing whenever you get the chance. If you are lucky enough to live by the water or go at will, fish the tides. I don't see how knowing someone else caught fish helps.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Husky, bad day at work? opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nah, are you kidding? I own a seafood shop in Gaithersburg. All I do is sit back and eat crabs while all the poor hourly wage guys I employ work their tails off to make my money!!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Nah, are you kidding? I own a seafood shop in Gaithersburg. All I do is sit back and eat crabs while all the poor hourly wage guys I employ work their tails off to make my money!!!!


opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Uh oh! It's:
Finger - 1
Husky - 1

Balls in your court FnC

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Uh oh! It's:
> Finger - 1
> Husky - 1
> 
> ...


Okay ... we have two guys (Husky and FnC) that sit on their keesters and watch people toil away at a minimal hourly wage to make them lots of money so they can go fishing .... man this is better then Hulk Hogan vs the Rock 

... I'd rather be watching and fishing too 

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Okay ... we have two guys (Husky and FnC) that sit on their keesters and watch people toil away at a minimal hourly wage to make them lots of money so they can go fishing .... man this is better then Hulk Hogan vs the Rock
> 
> ... I'd rather be watching and fishing too
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Uhh..... That florescent lightbulb ain't shining too brightly upstairs today is it buddy....... 

Husky doesn't have a seafood shop. He's just mocking Fingers. Husky is a PM.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Husky doesn't have a seafood shop. He's just mocking Fingers. Husky is a PM.


What's a PM?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> What's a PM?


Project Manager?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Nah, are you kidding? I own a seafood shop in Gaithersburg. All I do is sit back and eat crabs while all the poor hourly wage guys I employ work their tails off to make my money!!!!


I don't know why you guys think this is some sort of insult? Isn't this the American dream? Yeah, I employ 35+ people . . . and I also make sure they make enough money to support their families and earn enough to live in the county. 

When did it become the uncool thing to be the EMPLOYER? Think about it opcorn:

FnC 1
Husky 1/2 (I'll give you some credit for that one but not the full point Fishbait thinks it deserves)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Uhh..... That florescent lightbulb ain't shining too brightly upstairs today is it buddy.......
> 
> Husky doesn't have a seafood shop. He's just mocking Fingers. Husky is a PM.


Time to change my light bulb I think. Now I remember that Husky is in IT as well ... oh well ... I was hoping for a good match 

I'll go back in my cubicle where I belong and wrote code then ...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I don't know why you guys think this is some sort of insult? Isn't this the American dream? Yeah, I employ 35+ people . . . and I also make sure they make enough money to support their families and earn enough to live in the county.
> 
> When did it become the uncool thing to be the EMPLOYER? Think about it opcorn:
> 
> ...


You know we are just joking ... I was trying to get the pot stirred up. It is only uncool to be the EMPLOYER when you are the EMPLOYEE that is wishing to be the EMPLOYER ... you know the deal.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> What's a PM?


PM stands for Post Menopausal. Basically, it means that Husky gets these hot flashes..... and when they go away, he thinks he's cool


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

opcorn: Wow a CAT fight.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> opcorn: Wow a CAT fight.


Naw BigEdD, just a bunch of guys at work trying to have some fun.  

Ball busting, thread jacking, calling out, grammar policing, etc.... all in a single day of work. Life is good!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah, I took an entrepreneurial class as part of my business school studies and I quickly decided most business owners put in WAY too many hours/days/weeks/years before they are able to hand it over to someone else to manage and sit back and read P&S all day. That's why I 'work' for the MAN.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Project Manager?


Prime Minister?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, I am the Prime Minister of Gibraltar


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow Husky you really got it in for me dont you? I do fish when I get the chance, usually 5 or 6 days a week. iIam lucky enough to live by the water. I think a lot of people make more of an effort to fish when they know others are catching.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

> Originally Posted by fishhead View Post
> Project Manager?


*P*et *M*onkey...?????


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

jlentz said:


> Wow Husky you really got it in for me dont you? I do fish when I get the chance, usually 5 or 6 days a week. iIam lucky enough to live by the water. I think a lot of people make more of an effort to fish when they know others are catching.


John, not really - I just didn't care for your response to Ghengis. Once I got over that, I was still left with not understanding the point you were/are trying to make. I still don't. If you live near the water and fish 5 or 6 times a day then you already know if fish are biting. You probably don't need a post from a commercial boat to tell you that there are flounder to be caught. I could care less though. If it is beneficial to you, than read it and absorb it. I can always ignore it.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Husky I fish a lot but must be lacking your magical powers to fish every location, or know how every location is by fishing one. I travel a lot to go fishing and if I hear or see that location x is producing fish, I may change my plans to fish that location. Thats were the pics and reports help. Apparently you can fish in one location and know how the fishing is at another. Maybe it comes with experience, that apparently I am lacking. 

John


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Alright gentlemen, let's take a breather. Round 2 will begin in a short while, meanwhile, please gather refreshments and the free pb&j sandwiches (sans crust) in the lobby.

Before the warden comes and shuts us down, let's ease up on the passive aggressive jokes before it gets personal. 

Thanks,

Pot Stirrer (just to make sure it don't burn on the bottom)


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

jlentz said:


> Husky I fish a lot but must be lacking your magical powers to fish every location, or know how every location is by fishing one. I travel a lot to go fishing and if I hear or see that location x is producing fish, I may change my plans to *fish that location*. Thats were the pics and reports help. Apparently you can fish in one location and know how the fishing is at another. Maybe it comes with experience, that apparently I am lacking.
> 
> John


here's my only beef with his report and your response here:

The guy said he went out on a boat. In order to *fish that location*, you must have a boat - unless you have one hell of a cast... If you have a boat, theres no need for you to run around on pierandsurf.com which is designed to help people who either: a) don't have a boat or b) don't feel like going out on it.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Next time just post the pic and say i caught these on the water that way you cant offend anyone and just let people complain about you not telling your spot  



This msg was sponsered by (Insert Name Here)


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> here's my only beef with his report and your response here:
> 
> The guy said he went out on a boat. In order to *fish that location*, you must have a boat - unless you have one hell of a cast... If you have a boat, theres no need for you to run around on pierandsurf.com which is designed to help people who either: a) don't have a boat or b) don't feel like going out on it.


no it just goes to the boaters forums


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Cavimann2201 are you saying boating reports are irrelavent to surf/pier fishing? I definately disagree. It is just another tool to use to find fish. When the original post about catching the flounder was made the inshore bite on keeper flounder was good. On some other surf fishing boards boat reports of inshore species are welcome.

The boat reports are saying that they are doing well on drum and cobia still on the VA eastern shore and mouth of the bay. Thats why I will be heading to VA beach this weekend to mainly surf fish but also fish from my boat weather permitting. The last few weekends have been the best drum and cobia surf fishing I have seen in VA in a couple years if not ever, not to mention the report of king macs from LIP. If they are still catching my target species up north in boats than they will still be heading south, hopefully Making a short stop on the end of my line.

John


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

Caviman2201 said:


> I have to agree with what Husky is saying - a good fishing report tells what, where and how... sometimes its acceptable to leave out exactly where but the thing is, he was on a boat. This is *PIER*and*SURF*.com.
> 
> Theoretically, if you're on this board, you don't fish from a boat... so whats the point in telling us about all the great catches a few guys who work on a headboat can go find when they take out their own boats - probably to the same wrecks their bosses go to?



Anyone that has been on the headboat, knows that I run the boat, so there is no boss...Also, like someone previously stated earlier if i was trying to SPAM I would be posting reports from previous trips on the boat, not my private boat. After the summer my friends and I got some free time to do some fun fishing and just thought you all would like to see the report...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Angler2184 said:


> Anyone that has been on the headboat, knows that I run the boat, so there is no boss....





Angler2184 said:


> I don't think my boss would let me take the big boat 20+miles offshore with two friends to go out on a fun trip.....


Hmmm..... This just got wierd. You just made 2 seemingly contradictory statements in the same thread. I'm starting to think that Ghengis and Husky might be on to something. After all, you did spam in a previous thread that I called you out on and that the moderators quickly deleted.

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Man people are being nice enough to post report . Why some people have to be so bitchy about it. Is it really matter if they on a boat or in land? Even if its an advertise. Atleast i know the fish are still there. We all are trying to have fun in fishing. Why people have to make things complicated.


----------



## got one (Oct 11, 2007)

*nice ...real nice*

BIG DEAL ...so they work on a head boat! I dont care who he works for. He caught fish and posted a report. I cant believe little cry babies are upset about his post because of where he works. I knew 1 of them but couldnt place it until I finished reading his post then remembered it was on the head boat...so yes I'm glad he put where they work because it helped my BAD memory. The only mistake here was its not on the boating board and some of you guys want to hang em high....GROW UP! And to think I almost plucked down 20 bucks to p&s to read this kind of crap. Hey angler.. thanks for the info, not all forums are like this. Seems to be a few guys have nothing better to do besides cry about a good catch. Get a life, dont you have any family or friends to enjoy?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

got one, 
Do you think I give 2 cents to your opinion? You haven't been on the board to contribute anything. You obviously do not understand how the board works. Take your $20 and tip the first mate when you go back out on their headboat. 

Go to http://pierandsurf.com/tos.shtml and read the rules. (G) advertises, promotes or offers to trade any goods or services, except in areas specifically designated for such purpose,


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Hmmm..... This just got wierd. You just made 2 seemingly contradictory statements in the same thread. I'm starting to think that Ghengis and Husky might be on to something. After all, you did spam in a previous thread that I called you out on and that the moderators quickly deleted.
> 
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


I thought I had read that somewhere... I knew I wasn't going out of my mind when I stated he probably went to the same wrecks his boss went to... Try not contradicting yourself when you argue with people, Angler... makes you look foolish...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

You would think that everyone would know why there's a rule about no spam, but apparently some of these guys don't get it. I'm not gonna talk about the Angler Boat specifically, because I don't know them. I do know that I have been a customer of theirs in the past and do not intend to return. So here are my reasons:

*Reason 1)* The moment one guy spams and we let him, another guy will do the same thing, and another, and another until one day, all were doing is wading through advertisements in order to get to the real stuff.

*Reason 2)* The information does not come from an impartial source. For example, if I report that the blues are thick at location X, I'm doing it to share information and have nothing to gain by others catching fish. On the other hand, If you're a headboat captain, and you know that there is a much needed repair on your boat, you may be tempted to tell us that fishing is good, when in reality it is not. Therefore the information from them is not impartial because they have an inherent interest/gain in getting us to come out on their boat. 

*Reason 3)* Reputations are built on the testimonials of the customers, not the crew. Everyone here knows that Monty on the Morning Star is a stand up guy and a great captain. He doesn't need to get on here and talk about how many fish they caught last week.

*Reason 4)* Deception! Guys log on and tell us a cock and bull story while hiding behind a fictional name. It happened just this week with a guy named Lonnie411. That a$$ talked up a product in the Open Forum as though he were just another fisherman, but he got caught and it was revealed that he was the president of the company. Kinda like saying I'm not the boss, but I'm the boss. It's gotta be one or the other.

*Reason 5)* If you want to get your product known and use this board as a platform for your advertising, please contact the owner (sandflea) and become a sponsor/advertiser. Let us know who you are. I'm here to share information and meet like minded fisherman. I don't want to be underhandedly "sold to". It's this kind of stuff that drives away the regulars. I would rather flame a thousand spammers than lose one genuine contributor who has debated on this thread like Ghengis, Husky, John81, Caviman or Jlentz. Actually Husky doesn't contribute chit, but he's a funny guy!   Down Husky, Down!

*Reason 6)* Got One, you good sir are an idiot.  Oh, oops! That's not really a reason. It's more a statement of my humble opinion. No offense intended.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> got one,
> Do you think I give 2 cents to your opinion?


I'd give him 9 cents.....


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

holy [email protected]@!
my boating report that i put in the Jersey forum always get moved to the boating forum, even tho we are fishing very close to shore, often within casting distance from shore (& i'm okay with that)......maybe this thread should be moved too.
BTW, does anybody know whats being caught in Jersey now?
and FnC owns a seafood place, huh? might like to try that sometime.
what were we talking about now? -- darn ADD.

last, but not least, i find the WBB guys to be very informed & informative...love their reports & joking around....also think they are very fairminded.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Mama, 
Fingers is probably the most fairminded/levelheaded guy in the WBB. I'm glad I got him to balance out my lack of diplomacy.... :redface:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

fishbait -- your "Reasons" post, # 49 i believe sums it all up -- i got trapped in the crossfires of that Lonnie411 thing, so know just what you mean ---
and i think PM just might refer to Husky being the
Prince of Maryland!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> fishbait -- your "Reasons" post, # 49 i believe sums it all up -- i got trapped in the crossfires of that Lonnie411 thing, so know just what you mean ---
> and *i think PM just might refer to Husky being the Prince of Maryland!*


Obviously, you don't know Husky very well. 
.


----------



## ItsaJeepthing (Jul 3, 2002)

Caviman2201 said:


> I thought I had read that somewhere... I knew I wasn't going out of my mind when I stated he probably went to the same wrecks his boss went to... Try not contradicting yourself when you argue with people, Angler... makes you look foolish...


When i stated earlier that my boss would not want me to go 20+miles with 2 friends on a fun trip, I meant the owner of the vessel. I run the boat, and from now on I will post my reports from my private boat on the boating board...thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job guys*

Congrats on the catch. Who cares what boat you were on at least ya took a good haul.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

"Reason 2) The information does not come from an impartial source. For example, if I report that the blues are thick at location X, I'm doing it to share information and have nothing to gain by others catching fish. On the other hand, If you're a headboat captain, and you know that there is a much needed repair on your boat, you may be tempted to tell us that fishing is good, when in reality it is not. Therefore the information from them is not impartial because they have an inherent interest/gain in getting us to come out on their boat. "

- I read the original post of Angler.I dont see how Angler 's post can gain any costumer. Tts really depends on how people think. Beside, lets say if i work for a headboat and going fish and post a report with pix. You call that a spam? People have no right to post a report? Everyone are different. They have their own way of making a report. You cant expect them to do what you think is a report.

" Reason 5) If you want to get your product known and use this board as a platform for your advertising, please contact the owner (sandflea) and become a sponsor/advertiser. Let us know who you are. I'm here to share information and meet like minded fisherman. I don't want to be underhandedly "sold to". It's this kind of stuff that drives away the regulars. I would rather flame a thousand spammers than lose one genuine contributor who has debated on this thread like Ghengis, Husky, John81, Caviman or Jlentz. Actually Husky doesn't contribute chit, but he's a funny guy! Down Husky, Down!"

- New people dont alway know everything. Maybe the way he post it can be violating the forum's policy or whatever. I dont think it is a proper way for people like husky to scare new people away. Beside i think you should everyone equaly. instead of " I would rather flame a thousand spammers than lose one genuine contributor who has debated on this thread like Ghengis, Husky, John81, Caviman or Jlentz." . You guy are not even sure if he is s spammer. But the way some people in this forum wrote. It just gonna scared new people away. I think this forum should be a fair forum for everyone. Instead of people taking sides.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

FatCatfish said:


> "Reason 2)
> - I read the original post of Angler.I dont see how Angler 's post can gain any costumer.
> I dont think it is a proper way for people like husky to scare new people away.


Since he gave the name of the Marina and the names of the boats, not sure how you can say you don't see how the post could gain customers.

I thought I was pretty diplomatic about it. Could have just ripped into him like Genghis. 

I've been around this board for some time. Never bothered going to other boards. This is the board I like. I've seen hundreds of new people come to the board. Read lots of first posts. I consider myself pretty qualified to judge whether a post was SPAM. As it is I simply asked whether he was advertising.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fishbait said:


> You would think that everyone would know why there's a rule about no spam, but apparently some of these guys don't get it. I'm not gonna talk about the Angler Boat specifically, because I don't know them.


I'm not trying to start a pissing contest here FatCatfish. If you read my post, I specifically said that I was not referring to the Angler Boat. These were meant to be general reasons why spam is not allowed. If you think my reasoning is unfair, then we will just have to agree to disagree. 

However, I think you are debating me without having the full knowledge that I have about this poster. I have already called him out on his spam and the entire thread was deleted. I don't know if you had a chance to read it, but I guarantee you that it was a straight up, undiluted, unmasked advertisement for the Angler Boat. I believe that the others who no longer take him at his word, had the benefit of having read that post too. It has tainted this individuals reputation. Perhaps it was a mistake and I'm willing to look past it. Like I said before though, I am not criticizing the individual or the company, I am just outlining why *spamming is unacceptable to the board*. And that is a point that is not up for debate even though you may personally feel like it is ok. I do not want to read advertisements.

Here is your own quote:



FatCatfish said:


> Why some people have to be so bitchy about it. Is it really matter if they on a boat or in land? Even if its an advertise.


----------

